# VILNIUS | Projects & Construction



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*Vilnius* is the capital of Lithuania and its largest city, with a population of 542,664 as of 2015. Vilnius is located in the southeast part of Lithuania and is the second largest city in the Baltic states.










*Projects

"k18b" with „Radisson Red“ (**Studio Libeskind)* *~ 22 000 m**² 




















Park town ~20 000 m² 


















*


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*Courtyard by Marriott (Gintautas Natkevičius) 200 rooms*











*Business Stadium (Arches) ~ 15 500 m²*




















*3 Burės (Leonidas Merkinas) 23 f. ~ 13 000 m²*


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*M.M.M. Projektai ~ 12 0000 m²*




















*Asgaard keys (PLH Arkitekter, Archinova) ~ 7 0000 m²*











*Modern Art Center (Studio libeskind) *


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*„Hilton Garden Inn“, offices and apartments (Unitectus) ~ 18 000 m² *




















*Rinktinės URBAN (hotel + apartments) *


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*"Arfa" residential 29 fl.*




















*Quadrum (LUND+SLAATTO ARKITEKTER) ~ 70 000 m² *










*currently*


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*Green Hall 2 (Arrow) ~ 8 800 m²*










Currently:



Eidvis said:


> ...


*Green Hall 3 (Archinova)*










*Green halls: 2, 1 and 3:
*


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

M.M.M. Projektai update



Eidvis said:


> Danske Bank IT center


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

Please post more updates


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

some Updates

*"Arfa"*









by Aukselis









by Aukselis

*Mariott*









by Xmaster

*Mariott, Business Stadium and Rinktinės URBAN *









by Xmaster

*Park Town*









by ultra laverdi

*3 Burės*









by Aukselis


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

New renders of *3 Burės* (with „LEED Platinum“ standart)



















Construction site










Source


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

naujininkai said:


> *„Hilton Garden Inn“, offices and apartments (Unitectus) ~ 18 000 m² *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New render and their website


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

^^ More new renders




























Currently:


















Source

*k18b *









by toleranceofculture

View of new Vilnius (with *Park Town, Arfa, M.M.M., Quadrum*)








 
by Lettered


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*Business Stadium and Rinktinės URBAN









*by Lettered

*Mariott









*by Lettered


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Kudo's, some great looking architecture. All we get in Minneapolis these days are boxes and 5 story stick buildings.


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*Green hall 2*




























More photos


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*ARFA*










*3 Burės*



















*M.M.M.*


















by Globalus


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*LIDL HQ project * (location)










Source


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

small city with a lot of cool projects


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*LIDL HQ (DO ARCHITECTS) ~ 20 600 m²*














































*"Laisvės 84b", residential*


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

*3 Burės*









by Aukselis









by Aukselis


----------

